# My Mica Swirl for the Soap Works Challenge



## newbie (Apr 13, 2013)

I made two but chose the first one to enter. I love this technique because you can see the beauty of the micas. I posted a couple of my old ones too because I love what the mica does for the tops of the soaps. Thank you to Tabitha, I think it was, who told me about this technique a couple years ago. She was ahead of her time! And has always been generous sharing tips and techniques.


----------



## Relle (Apr 13, 2013)

Very pretty, love how the mica works.


----------



## melstan775 (Apr 13, 2013)

That is very, very pretty. Yours came out so beautifully! It looks like Mardi Gras.


----------



## newbie (Apr 13, 2013)

And some of them just lose all their glory if mixed into soap. They beg to be shown!


----------



## Shannon_m (Apr 13, 2013)

GORGEOUS mica swirls!!! Wow I love the colors!


----------



## christinak (Apr 13, 2013)

super pretty!


----------



## WallFlower (Apr 13, 2013)

Wow, they look amazing! Beautiful soaps! Your swirls are wonderful!


----------



## Ancel (Apr 13, 2013)

Gorgeous!!! My favourites are the 1st and the 3rd: just beautiful!


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Apr 13, 2013)

Absolutely Beautiful!


----------



## ewenique (Apr 13, 2013)

Ooooo, sparkles and swirls!


----------



## AngelMomma (Apr 13, 2013)

Great job!  I love that method too!  And I love the color combos against the white soap.  It really shows off their beauty with the contrast.


----------



## newbie (Apr 13, 2013)

Thank you! I liked that green and gold one too, although I'm from the land of the Packers so I worried it would look too packer-esque. I don't follow football. The only problem with this techniqe is that it only lasts the first couple washes maybe. Ah so brief, the life of these micas!


----------



## Badger (Apr 13, 2013)

Wow, those are gorgeous soaps!  Very impressive!


----------



## SoapPapaw (Apr 13, 2013)

Great job, Badger. How did you apply the micas? You did see it in a Video?


----------



## Genny (Apr 13, 2013)

newbie said:


> Thank you! I liked that green and gold one too, although I'm from the land of the Packers so I worried it would look too packer-esque.



LOL The first thing that popped into my mind when I saw your green & gold one was "Ooh, Packer colors" 

Very lovely soaps.


----------



## newbie (Apr 14, 2013)

I knew it! I planned on ordering more of the green but it's out of stock right now. I am going to make a few bars to give to an auction at my old high school and planned to to do a Packers bar. I wanted to do a leather scent but it looks like they DC to brown. Have to think of a different Packers scent. Anything come to mind immediately, Genny?


----------



## SoapPapaw (Apr 14, 2013)

How about cheese or bacon.


----------



## Genny (Apr 14, 2013)

newbie said:


> Anything come to mind immediately, Genny?



Beer?


----------



## judymoody (Apr 14, 2013)

Gorgeous!  Cut pics?!


----------



## hlee (Apr 14, 2013)

Love!


----------



## deedee1 (Apr 14, 2013)

Wow how beautiful are those swirls, the colour combinations are lovley, I have just ordered some micas, so lots of play time coming


----------



## Mommysoaper (Apr 14, 2013)

My micas finally came in yesterday and I'll finally get to the mica challenge!  Your soaps look amazing and so beautiful!   I think the blue swirled one is my fave.


----------



## Pilar (Apr 14, 2013)

Please, can you teach me to do that?? Divine!


----------



## dianne70 (Apr 14, 2013)

Wow...beautiful


----------



## newbie (Apr 14, 2013)

Duh! Of course beer. The only problem is that I detest beer and everything about it, but it would be the way to go. Aren't beer soaps a bit brownish? I'll have to go look. I haven't seen any cheese FO's, especially deep fried.

Pilar, I think there is a video on the Great Cakes Soapworks blog page, but it's pretty easy. In a small container (paper cup or plastic cup), mix perhaps a couple mls of oil (I use Olive Oil) and a small bit of the mica you want- maybe 1/8 tsp. Mix it well. It should not be thick or pasty but very fluid, like the oil alone. Add more oil or mica as needed to get a nice solid color but keeping it nice and fluid. A little goes a long way. After you've poured your soap, drizzle the mica oil on top, using one or several colors. It usually comes out in drops. Swirl with a straw, skewer or whatever you usually use, just on the surface. For these, I had drops of oils scattered over the surface, perhaps 2-3 drops every 4 square centimeters.

I'm glad they had the challenge. I haven't done this for some time and it gives an excellent effect.

I will post cut pics but I'm trying really hard to be patient. I didn't gel so I'm waiting for it to firm up more before I unmold it. I have zero patience and have been freezing and unmolding, then cutting my soap too early, so the edge crumble. Oh, hell, I'll go pop it in the freezer and see if I can't get a pic tonight. I'm a geller in general because of my impatience.


----------



## christinak (Apr 14, 2013)

That is so pretty, I just love it!  It's just the right amount of mica to add a pretty accent.


----------



## newbie (Apr 14, 2013)

*Cut pics*

Here are a couple cut pics. They are face up bars so you can't really tell the pattern inside.


----------



## Genny (Apr 15, 2013)

newbie said:


> Duh! Of course beer. The only problem is that I detest beer and everything about it, but it would be the way to go. Aren't beer soaps a bit brownish? I'll have to go look. I haven't seen any cheese FO's, especially deep fried.



Well, I was actually thinking of a beer fo.    But, beer soap wouldn't have to be brown, some of it matters on the coloration of the beer.
Mine's not brown.  But I pop mine in the freezer for a couple hours right after molding to keep it from overheating.  Then I throw it in the oven overnight.


----------



## newbie (Apr 16, 2013)

Under consideration. I just don't know if I can stand the smell of boiling beer in my house. I really hate beer. Maybe I can have someone else do it and just give me the cooked stuff.


----------



## dcornett (Apr 16, 2013)

BEAUTIFUL swirls!!


----------

